# OT: Deer in my back yard!



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

Being a city boy, I didn't get to see deer at all living in Portland. All I could hope for was an occasional raccoon or skunk. We live in rural Augusta now and tonight, my fiancee and I were pulling into the driveway and we could see 3 deer just kinda out there at the edge of the trees! It was totally cool! I love seeing wildlife like that. It's just something you (or at least me) don't get to see every day. I think it was a doe and two fawns.

Oh, the other day, there were something like 4 or 5 turkeys out in the woods across the street from the house. I love it out here!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Sounds delightful! Just don't invite Ted Nugent over for dinner.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

We have a herd of about 8 of them that wanders up and down the treesbetween our street and the next. Always nice to see nature in the burbs.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Turkeys BITE!!

deers with antlers will charge.

Racoons aren't afraid of anything.

STAY INSIDE!!


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

Actually, by nature, raccoons are timid and nocturnal. They don't like being near people, that is, around when people are out and about.

When I was attending my kid sister's graduation party at Two Lights State Park, there was a raccoon just wandering around in the middle of the day, not really caring if people were about or not. Someone figured it must have rabies or something and called the Cape Elizabeth P.D. 

The officer was able to walk right up to the poor thing and shoot it twice with his service revolver.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I can tell you for a fact that, while they won't necessarily walk right up to a person, a lot of racoons aren't exactly afraid of us. Hell, they used to come raid my trash can about every other night and I'd run outside, sceamin' and yellin' and until I was about four feet from them they'd just stand there and look at me like "What? This is a feast, dude!" Once I was w/in their "comfort zone", they'd start to slowly back off. 

Pretty boned up that the cop shot that one '****. While they're something of a nuisance, they're actually alright by me. Wonder why they didn't just call Animal Control? Around here, AC shows up, cages the '**** or skunk or dog or cat - tho they're way weary of skunks! - loads 'em in the truck and then usually takes the wildlife critters off to the deep woods somewhere and drops 'em off. Dogs and cats they usually take to the pound.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

I agree but the **** was acting strangely. He concluded that it must have had rabies. Poor thing. I saw its reaction when the officer got so close to it. It sorta cowled and put one arm up as if to say, "no, don't!"


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Here in suburban Los Angeles, as in many North American cities, opossums are fairly common. One evening, the next-door neighbor's dog started barking incessantly. When I went outside to investigate the commotion, I spotted a 'possum skittering back and forth along the top of the yard fence, as if deliberately teasing the poor dog! Finally the neighbor took the dog inside and the 'possum went on about its business. They're not exactly one of God's smartest or fastest creatures — that's why they frequently end up as roadkill — but they've been around for something like 50 million years, so they must be doing something right!

I hear they're good eatin', too!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

***** ain't afraid od nothin!

Many years ago, I had a whole family of them coming onto my screened-in front porch, trying to pry the lid off the garbage can. All the ruckus kept waking us up.

I ran downstairs and shooed them out the hole in the screens they came in. Then I tried to plug the hole with a piece of cardboard. On of the babies on the outside of the screen grabbed the cardboard and tried to pull it out of my hands! I could see the rest of them standing out at the edge of the porch light range, taping their feet patiently, waiting for me to go back to bed.

So I propped some empty soda cans up by the hole and went to bed.

Minutes later I heard the cans fall. "That's enough!" I said, and I grabbed my .22 and ran downstairs. I whipped the porch door open. The mother **** was standing next to the garbage can prying the lid off. I jammed the muzzle of the rifle right against her forehead...

...and she grabbed the barrel of the rifle, smelled it, and started chewing on it like it was a tootsie roll!! I'm lucky she didn't yank it out of hands and shoot me! :lol:

That was too cute, I couldn't shoot her after that. Got the screen fixed the next day.


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

I ended up with a family of raccoons in my attic. Old farmhouse, easy access under the porch.. it practically screamed Motel 6 for raccoons! 

I'd set out the live trap, and typically in the morning every 2-3 days would have captured another of the tribe. Here they are deemed a nuisance plus the threat of rabies is a factor so you are not allowed to re-release them elsewhere. 

I was required to destroy them. Not my favorite thing to do, but if you saw the damage the began to do. Nothing like seeing a nose poke out at you from the ceiling when you are shaving! They dug right through the ceiling!! Plus the ruckus at night waking you up every two hours did not make me sympathetic to their choice of housing.

Seven captures later we declared victory. Replaced the porch on the house and blocked the open access that was underneath the old one... no problems since.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

We usually had a family of them in the garage attic, which was separate from the house, so we never bothered them. Go in to get the car, and there was a little masked face looking at ya from the ladderway.

They're actually really cute, but there's a point where firearms become necessary.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

i can attest to the boldness of racoons . especially if you leave any dog or cat food outside . they 're fast learners and will come right up and eat for free if they can . 
of course they do stay away when the mastiff is outside . 
at a friends one learned to use his cat door and would come right inside and help him ( or her we didn't want to get that close ) self . 
as their habitats shrink they do what they have to to eat . they're oppotutnistic ( ie lazy ) the less energy spent getting food the better .
hb


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Here's the little deers helping themselves to some food my neighbor left out:










And here's the whole frickin herd in the trees behind my house. You can see eight of them if you try hard enough:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

And this little bastard is stealing the bread I put out for the birdies:

http://www.inpayne.com/temp/****.JPG

He actually grumbled at me when I came out to take the pictures. He was doing Yosemite Sam cursing, while picking up all the bread he could manage to carry in both hands, and backing away slowly. He dropped it when he tried to climb down. I swear I heard him yell "Oh, crap!" :lol:


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

No deer here,

but this afternoon a "teen-aged" bobcat was in the yard that 
runs between the apartment buildings. He (or she) must be 
visiting from Mount Lemmon. It's getting cold up there!


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

Now, see I've never seen anything like that. Wild cats, wild dogs and the like.

I've only ever seen foul and other equine-like mammalians in the woods; moose, deer...a few times, foxes but never a wolf or coyote. I saw bear once at scout camp. They took us to a nearby dump. Some drunk a-hole got out of his car but didn't go far from the car.

Oh, I've seen a seal once. Only pinniped I've ever seen in the wild. That was last summer. Not _this_ last summer but last last summer. I've never seen cetaceans and other aquatic mammals such as dolphins and whales.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

saw some Manatee down in Florida . Man , those things are big . 
they say back in the old sailing ship days sailors mistook them for mermaids . 
that grog must be great stuff ! 
hb


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

When Mom and Dad had their cabin up in NY state, Dad built a deer feeder in the back yard (I say "back yard" referring to the entire acre of lawn between the cabin and the treeline!), and kept it filled with corn. They'd have well over a dozen deer and wild turkeys hanging around at all times.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

John P said:


> When Mom and Dad had their cabin up in NY state, Dad built a deer feeder in the back yard (I say "back yard" referring to the entire acre of lawn between the cabin and the treeline!), and kept it filled with corn. They'd have well over a dozen deer and wild turkeys hanging around at all times.


...and then dad would run out of the cabin, blood lust in his eyes and a 12-gauge shotgun in his hands...and the Payne family ate well that winter.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Today is the first day of firearm deer season here in Michigan, the deer know it because they haven't been hanging out in the backyard for a couple of weeks now. The fact that it is also mid-mating season may have something to do with too. BTW Al's family will indeed be eating well this winter


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

ChrisW said:


> ...and then dad would run out of the cabin, blood lust in his eyes and a 12-gauge shotgun in his hands...and the Payne family ate well that winter.


 Nevah! Only the woodchucks needed fear his wrath.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Just Plain Al said:


> Today is the first day of firearm deer season here in Michigan, the deer know it because they haven't been hanging out in the backyard for a couple of weeks now. The fact that it is also mid-mating season may have something to do with too. BTW Al's family will indeed be eating well this winter


 I find it amusing that I used to have a neighbor who hunted deer with a bow, and practiced off his back deck on a foam deer target in his back yard. I'd hear the THWACK all the time. Even saw a nice buck hanging off his back deck once, freshly killed in another location. I wonder if he'd freak seeing the herd of deer that has moved into the neighborhood since he moved away. Can't shoot 'em in your own yard! I picture him running out in frustration and tackling one. :lol:


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

Although i only live 1 mile from the city limits,a national park is about 10 miles away with 2 major rivers near.So we see hundreds of deer,every so often a fox gets hit by a car and i once came face to face with a bobcat,but the best so far is that last spring i finally got to see a bald eagle flying.

BRIAN


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'm right next to the Ramapo mountains, so we have hawks over the neighborhood all the time. Finally got a close look at one that perched in my back yard and IDed it as a Cooper's Hawk.

But what we are absolutely NOT happy about is bears. It's been about 4 years since there was one in the neighborhood, but my wife almost bumped into it on her morning walk .


----------



## Starr (Dec 7, 2001)

Babaganoosh,

We moved to western Montana 16 years ago from a large metro area and we too were in awe about the wild life in yard....back then. This is how our awe evolved;

Year 1; Look honey some deer in the yard, how cool.

Year 3; Look honey, looks like the deer have been in your flowers again. Boy, they must be hungry. We need to get some deer repellent I guess.

Year 5; Look honey, the deer have been eating the siding on the house and they ate the deer repellent too!

Year 7; Look Honey, deer, set the dogs on 'em. Oh my God the're eating the dogs!

Year 10; Look honey, this catalog has an entire selection of concrete flowers and shrubs. Realistic looking too. These will cover the bare ground left by the deer nicely.

Year 15; Look honey, they eat concrete too, better write Scientific American about this. 

Enjoy the deer...............while you still can.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Those must be some tough-ass mutated deer! There isn't a toxic waste dump near your home, is there?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yah! Mom and Dad wiontered in Florida, which means the deer feeder didn't get filled from December thru March. Which means when they got home, there wasn't a bush, shrub or flower left near the house. :lol:


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Babaganoosh said:


> Oh, the other day, there were something like 4 or 5 turkeys out in the woods across the street from the house. I love it out here!


Be careful of those turkeys! Not too bright. One flew out of the woods & smacked into my mother-in-law's car! Put a dent in her fender above the tire! :lol:


----------



## Nemorosus (Feb 1, 2002)

It's rutting season and the hormones are running high. Be careful:

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/9896288/


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

*Backyard Visitors...........*

Hmm....... All we get is the occasional kitty in our backyard.
I have a Ranch out here in Montana. And some of our visitors 
can scare the you-know-what right out of you.
It pays to have a mean ass dog and a big rifle.
if you know what I mean.


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

Now that is just awesome!

BRIAN


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

You win!

We get groundhogs, bunnies, deer, fox, turkey, ducks, even an occasional coyote - but nothing that could take me down and drag me off for dinner!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

YIPES! 

A friend of mine moved from the very suburban Little Ferry, NJ, to a house in the woods in Pennsylvania. He was fascinated by the deer for a few months. Then a mountain lion crossed the road in front of his car one day and he stopped being fascinated.


----------



## vanable2000 (Oct 31, 2004)

Facinating, we have an occasional mountain lion here in SC in the foothills, I had one nearly walk over me once when deer hunting, I was covered in apple juice and she could not smell me but she knew I was near. I always heard that if you heard a noise that sounds like a woman screaming,the cat knows you are near and if it sounds like a baby crying it sees you and you are in danger. I believe it now, I actually have emues in my back yard as my neighbor owns a cow pasture and has several Emu's along with Rea's and a couple of Lama's. Oh yeah, he also has a few head of cattle, but the other animals are more interesting. You ever notice that during a storm a cow will turn its back towards the direction in which the storm is comming from. The Mountain Loin was the coolest experience I have ever had in the wild, but I dont recomend it as a pass time, I was scared to death, but it was a kick!

Van


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

vanable2000 said:


> The Mountain Loin was the coolest experience I have ever had in the wild, but I dont recomend it as a pass time, I was scared to death, but it was a kick!


A kick in the loins, perhaps?

Consider it a "loining" experience!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I had mountian loins once when I was camping. A bit of skin cream cleared it up after a while.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

*Are we playing "The Misspelling Game" now?*



John P said:


> I had mountian loins once when I was camping. A bit of skin cream cleared it up after a while.


_Mountian_ loins? Is that a common affliction among Mounties?


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

CJTORINO said:


> Hmm....... All we get is the occasional kitty in our backyard.
> I have a Ranch out here in Montana. And some of our visitors
> can scare the you-know-what right out of you.
> It pays to have a mean ass dog and a big rifle.
> ...


Holy sugar! I would...sugar a brick is one of them bad boys came knocking at my door! That's amazing!

[Col. Mitchell]Now, THAT'S what I'm talking about![/Mitchell]


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

Living here in Montana has afforded me the luxury of seeing all kinds of awesome wildlife. And the opportunity to send many of them into the next world.
right now there is a Mountain Lion in the nearest town, munching on pets and scaring the townfolk. The Sheriff Has issued a "Shoot on sight" order.
That means if you see him/her and have a weapon, its open season.
Had a real bad Snake season here. Killed ALOT of rattlesnakes.
Some with 14-16 buttons. And about 5' Long.
gotta love it.
There was a Bear whacked by a vehicle about five miles north of my property.
The deputy went out and drug him/her off the road, and decided to wait until sunrise to recover/dispose of the corpse.
When he arrived, the Bear was gone. My bet was it had been knocked unconscious, and woke up and wandered off. I still tease the deputy about that.
What if it had woke up,While he was dragging it off the road? You can bet he wouldnt be a happy little Yogi Bear.

More of the little kitty:


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

As an animal lover, I don't think that I could just arbitrarily kill a rattlesnake or a mountain lion just for being there. Mostly because _we're_ on _*their*_ property, not vice versa.

That having been said, if I feel like my life or my loved ones, friends or so-called stepmother's in immediate danger, than I'd take action. There are ways to co-habitate, I'm sure.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I love critters to, but not so much that I don't mind being their lunch!


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

maybe it was just disoriented from being out and about during the day?
If it was a concern it had rabies would the officer really had walked right up to a maniacally rabid animal? I have had racoons in the garbage and have the pleasure of shining a flashlight into the can only to see eyes reflecting back. Scared the hell out of me but the **** couldn't have cared less.
They don't seem to frighten easily IMO

We have deer in our hood and they come into our yard at times I guess looking for food.
I have almost hit a few driving through the woods that border our neighborhood. I have learned that if one darts out, to watch closely because there are usually a few more following along.

Cheers,
Max Bryant


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

Babaganoosh said:


> As an animal lover, I don't think that I could just arbitrarily kill a rattlesnake or a mountain lion just for being there. Mostly because _we're_ on _*their*_ property, not vice versa.
> 
> That having been said, if I feel like my life or my loved ones, friends or so-called stepmother's in immediate danger, than I'd take action. There are ways to co-habitate, I'm sure.


Well, Mr. Animal lover, perhaps I could box a few rattlesnakes up and send them your way. 
On my property, and I own just a bit mind you, if I see a snake, coyote, fox,
big kitty or anything that is a potential threat to my livestock, Horses, Dogs 
or my immediate family, they had better fear me!
I didnt climb to the top of the food chain for nothing.
Theres a reason that the area I live in is not heavily populated:
(800 people in a county thats 3,800 square miles).
Its tough out here. No Doctors in this county, no lawyers, no stoplights and no BS.
The weather is tough, the enviroment is tough, and you had better be tough too, or you sure wont last.
Now, I dont just kill for the fun of it, Thats what my years in the military were for. But if there is something I do not want on my land, I dont just ask it to leave. I make it leave.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Last February while driving my company truck on River Road,between Sarasota and Venice Florida,I had an encounter with a Florida Panther,River Road is a Long stretch of Pavement that runs thru almost untouched Old florida wilderness....Well,I really had to go and no restrooms in sight....so I pulled over and found a bush and watered it....When I was done I looked around and not 15 feet away there he was! Lookin at me...He didnt seem to concerned That I was there,He never moved,just laid there and watched me....What a beautiful creature...I left slowly.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

CJTORINO said:


> Well, Mr. Animal lover, perhaps I could box a few rattlesnakes up and send them your way.
> On my property, and I own just a bit mind you, if I see a snake, coyote, fox,
> big kitty or anything that is a potential threat to my livestock, Horses, Dogs
> or my immediate family, they had better fear me!
> ...


Okay, cowboy.

If you don't kill them for fun, you must eat them, yes? You know, being at the top of the food chain and all?

Seems to me too many people kill critters that cross their path way to often out of fear and ignorance. The mountain lion is probably looking for a meal. Chickens, rabbits, raccoons and the rattlesnake is just looking for a mouse or someplace to keep warm at night. They're not going to go out of their way to harm you or your family or pets. Well, maybe pets if you leave your dog or cat out all night and along comes Mr. Mountain Lion. He could mistake fluffy for a snack.

If there's something bothering you, please, PLEASE just call a professional to come out and relocate it?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Babaganoosh said:


> The mountain lion is probably looking for a meal.


 Which is exactly why it was staring at CJTORINO, and exactly why CJTORINO was reaching for his gun.

You stop being philosophical when a bear is eating you.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

So, if I go out looking for a meal, you'd shoot me?

What about birds of prey?

They aren't looking to eat you. Just stuff they can handle and take down.

Just...leave them alone and they'll leave you alone. They have as much right to be there as you do. They don't recognize your bill of sale or your deed to the land.


----------



## ProfKSergeev (Aug 29, 2003)

Babaganoosh said:


> So, if I go out looking for a meal, you'd shoot me?


If you tried to eat me, yes. And that's the point John P and CJTORINO have been making. If any person or animal threatens your life, then you have the right to defend yourself however you see fit.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

But they're not out to attack _you_. They're just looking for their variety of prey or someplace nice to sleep.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

So you'd let the cougar eat you?


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

I bet you guys are the type thinking that any black man who's walking down the street means you harm...


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

A mountain lion with cubs WILL attack you!!!

BRIAN


----------



## ProfKSergeev (Aug 29, 2003)

Babaganoosh said:


> I bet you guys are the type thinking that any black man who's walking down the street means you harm...


Wow. That's quite a leap, Baba. I hope you don't equate black men with cougars or something.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

Look, all I'm saying is that if you see one, it's not necisarilly going to attack you. It's like seeing a bee and knowing it's going to sting you.

To me, thinking that a wild animal will attack you just 'cause if similar to the motion some people have that all people of a certain race or ethnicity will mug you.

Again, I reiterate, please try to get nuisance animals such as your mountain lion relocated by animal control or your local game warden.

There are was for we humans and animals perceived as vicious baby killers can live together in some kind of harmony.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

1bluegtx said:


> A mountain lion with cubs WILL attack you!!!
> 
> BRIAN



Uh, YEAH. If they mother feels you're threatening her cubs.


----------



## ProfKSergeev (Aug 29, 2003)

Babaganoosh said:


> Look, all I'm saying is that if you see one, it's not necisarilly going to attack you. It's like seeing a bee and knowing it's going to sting you.
> 
> To me, thinking that a wild animal will attack you just 'cause if similar to the motion some people have that all people of a certain race or ethnicity will mug you.


There is a fundamental difference between a bee and a cougar. A bee is a tiny little insect that seeks only to gather pollen and make honey. If bothered, the bee might sting you. Unless you are allergic to bee stings, you won't die.

A cougar, on the other hand, is a carnivorous animal that seeks only to kill and eat other animals. The cougar, unlike the bee, is well capable of killing you, whether provoked or not. Furthermore, a cougar is an irrational beast, driven by instinct. For a human - a rational being - to fear an irrational beast is perfectly natural. It's called "self-preservation" and is wholly different from the racist belief that anyone who looks different is out to mug you.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

This has gotten really silly. 
Playing the race card in a dangerous wlidlife discussion is just absurd.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

Whatever. do whatever the hell you want. Kill them to extinction for all I care...just for being in your back yard.

Sad, guys. Really sad.

And you just don't get it, do you???

If you actually read what I said, you'd understand. But I might be asking too much.


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

I understand. Just kill the lighter color snakes and Mountain Lions, Right?


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

LOL. 

Nice to see someone else is as crazy as I will sooon be. I just purchased 480 acres of land up in South Dakota North of the Black hills off of Highway 85 i think it is. Totally secluded and away from civilization. Total County Population 9094 in 2248.51 square miles. Supposedly that 4 people per square mile. In locations such as these (montana included lol), its either kill or be killed. I was raised not to harm other critters too but when it comes down to saving your life or the life of your wife or the life of your 7 year old boy, then its kill. A 7 year old boy wandering around the Ranch could easily be killed by a wildcat, rampaging buffalo, or what have ya. I won't be out there killing for sport but I will be out there killing in defense and Using 100% of everything I kill.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Pretty Kitty by the way.


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

capt Locknar said:


> LOL.
> 
> Nice to see someone else is as crazy as I will sooon be. I just purchased 480 acres of land up in South Dakota North of the Black hills off of Highway 85 i think it is. Totally secluded and away from civilization. Total County Population 9094 in 2248.51 square miles.


Butte County? or Harding County?
I often go over to Belle Fourche, as our Family Dentist is over there.
And ALWAYS attend Kool Deadwood Nites, an awesome carshow.
My wife, 7 year old Daughter and myself Love the Hills.
And its only a couple of hours away.
we Have 39 Sections over here. ( A section is 640 acres).
Lots of space, very, very few people.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Butte County Just shy of Harding county. Its 7.25miles north on highway 85,where it splits off at Castle Rock, then two miles over from the highway. Its about 30 miles or so from Belle Fourche, and 17 miles away from the nearest utility line so we'll be generating everything our self, electricity, Methane Generators, Bio Diesel. We plan to be completely self supportive up there. 

You have 39 sections at 640 sections, thats almost 25 thousand acres right. Or are you referring to how many sections the county has. 

the property we have used to be part of a grazing ranch. Its completley barren and has nothing on it but I did find through aereial sattelite views that it does have 2 Man made Watering Holes (ponds on it) average of about 400 feet by 400 feet and we are just shy of south fork creek i think it is. 
Here is the approximate location of the property with Highway 85 on the right
http://www.starfurymodels.com/land/large.jpg
Here is the Plot closer up
http://www.starfurymodels.com/land/plot.jpg
and here is pond 1 and pond 2 that I found 
http://www.starfurymodels.com/land/pond.jpg (definately is showing a man made damn on the eastern side)
http://www.starfurymodels.com/land/pond2.jpg


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

OK ignore the 2 Pond Maps, I screwed up on the Property lines.I was 2 tenths of a mile off on the right hand side. The white lines in the image are where I screwed up lol. the Pink Lines are the actual lines. The actual property size is 1/2 mile by 1 and 1/2 mile. 

Pond 2 JPG is still on the property but pond jpg isn't. instead we get a bigger pond on the northern left hand side. Woohooo


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

That's a good-sized chunk of real estate. Looks like those early Mariner photos of the surface of Mars! Have you found any giant faces yet?


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

naw not yet. I just wish I could zoom in closer lol. We're planning a trip to camp on the land hopefully in June or July sometime.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

How about giant feces? :freak:


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

capt Locknar said:


> You have 39 sections at 640 sections, thats almost 25 thousand acres right. Or are you referring to how many sections the county has.
> http://


The county I live in is 3,800 square miles.
Our place is 39 sections (24,960 acres). or 39 square miles.

Living off the grid is cool. Just a little challenging.
But much better than living in the city, in my opinion.
I grew up isolated in a small Colorado Mountain Community, so it wasnt a tough adjustment to me. My wife is from this area.
NW South Dakota is Beautiful. and there are plenty of cool things to do down in the Hills.
Have Fun!


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

*Babaganoosh* wrote:


> As an animal lover, I don't think that I could just arbitrarily kill a rattlesnake or a mountain lion just for being there. Mostly because we're on their property, not vice versa.


Yes, that's right. It is _their_ property. They filed the claims first.
No?
Then they must have built the land themselves. With their own hands, uh paws, they created the world. We humans just arrived on this planet.
No?
Humans evolved on this world along with the other animals. We are animals, too. We are part of the world, just as they are. We have as much right to the land as they do.
So how is it theirs? Just because they wander across it? 



> If you don't kill them for fun, you must eat them, yes? You know, being at the top of the food chain and all?


Why are those the only choices? Kill to eat, or kill for fun. What happened to self-preservation? What about protecting your family? Look at the photos of that mountain lion, (or cougar, whatever it is). If it had gotten into the house, it could have killed someone. I would have killed it to save my family. That doesn't make it fun, and I didn't want to eat it.



> I bet you guys are the type thinking that any black man who's walking down the street means you harm...


No one shares your point of view, so you insult us and accuse us of racism?



> There are was for we humans and animals perceived as vicious baby killers can live together in some kind of harmony.


The first part of that sentence is confusing, but as for living in harmony, where do you get the idea that nature is harmonious? It is not some "Disney"-like happy forest out there. The animals don't work together for mutual benefit. It's dangerous out there! Kill or be killed! Nature is viscious! Do you think the Jack rabbit that is being chewed on by a mountain lion is living in harmony with the lion? Is the sheep he had for lunch yesterday living in harmony with the lion's stomach? Everything that lives on this planet preys on another thing to survive. 


> If you actually read what I said, you'd understand.


I think we understand. We disagree when it comes to family safety.


> Whatever. do whatever the hell you want. Kill them to extinction for all I care...just for being in your back yard.
> 
> Sad, guys. Really sad.


Killing a wild creature that is a threat to one's family and livestock is not going to extinguish an entire species. These ranchers are not actively hunting every last rattlesnake for sport. They're not on some vendetta against all the lions. They are only protecting themselves.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

CJTORINO said:


> Our place is 39 sections (24,960 acres). or 39 square miles.


Just curious –- I suppose if the land were good for farming, you could establish one of those utopian religious communities. Hell, you could start your own country!! But since you say the land is now barren, what are you planning to do with it all? 


John P said:


> How about giant feces? :freak:


Don’t even go there!


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

scotpens said:


> Just curious –- I suppose if the land were good for farming, you could establish one of those utopian religious communities. Hell, you could start your own country!! But since you say the land is now barren, what are you planning to do with it all?
> Don’t even go there!


more like a retirement retreat actually. It will take some time before the land can be made for farming (we have that all figured out to, Mother Earth News is a great source for things) as since its been ranchland for so long, its never been turned over. They call Farmers Sod Breakers up there and they mentality of most of there is thats too much damn work, its easier to just get some cows and let them roam lol. 
15-20 acres could ideally be turned into a self supportive farm very easily. Its just gonna be a bit harder up there because of the shortened growing season.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

CaptFrank said:


> Everything that lives on this planet preys on another thing to survive.


Yeah especially the POLITICIANS :freak:


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

*Uh, What?*



scotpens said:


> Hell, you could start your own country!! But since you say the land is now barren,


Hey, I never said my land is barren.
You must be thinking of the Captain Locknar.
And I dont want my own country, just a small part of it.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

I thought they were called *Sod Busters.*


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

That too. Although the guy that showed us the land called us Sod Breakers lol


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

*Oops, my bad!*



CJTORINO said:


> Hey, I never said my land is barren.
> You must be thinking of the Captain Locknar.
> And I dont want my own country, just a small part of it.


Sorry, I got you two guys confused. Some days it seems you can't tell the players without a program. . . or maybe it's the Vicodin I'm taking for the pain from this goddamn hernia. (Having it fixed next month.)


----------

